# North Carolina Share The Road License plate approved!!!!



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

The Share the Road license plate is now available for all NC
residents. Go to the NCDOT Division of Bicycle and Pedestrian web
site and download the application form.

http://www.ncdot.org/transit/bicycle/

Once we have the requisite applications and fees (300), the
Division of Bicycle and Pedestrian Transportation will turn both
over to the Division of Motor Vehicles, who will then enter this
information into their system and request the manufacturing
process to begin. This could take as long as three months. If at
this point there are less than 3 months till your normal license
renewal date, DMV will hold your plate until that date. You will
keep your assigned number or "Personalized" moniker.

Twenty dollars of the thirty dollars collected in fees for each
"Share the Road" plate will be transferred back to the Division
of Bicycle and Pedestrian Transportation for bicycle safety and
education initiatives. This will give everyone an opportunity to
help promote highway safety and emphasize the importance of
"Sharing the Road".


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn Chad, you're everywhere!


----------

